# Change status exchange visa



## Cyril_meidinger (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have been offered a permanent position in South Africa from January.
However, the visa is such a nightmare...
As i am under 25, i thought of first applying for an exchangf visa for 6 or 12 months.
My question is thus : can i change my status in South Africa and apply for a temporary work visa after my exchange visa within the country?
Thank a lot


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

hi cyril,

whats an exchange visa? If its a type of temporary residence permit, i think applying from within SA shouldnt be an issue. does the exchange visa come with working rights?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

There are certain visa's that cannot be changed from within SA. You should have a look at the VFS site for this information but if I remember correctly you can only change conditions if you are not here on a visitor's permit. There is a forum on facebook which may also give more information if you want to add yourself to the group (SA Visa Forum)


----------

